# How well does a Blackstar HT-5 combo take pedals?



## GN3 (Mar 20, 2013)

With an OD boost?

How about with a TightMetal through the effects loop?

Also, will I need an EQ?

Thanks.


----------



## Hipster Holocaust (Mar 20, 2013)

It works pretty good with pedals. If you use any dirt pedals, I suggest to use them only on the clean channel. The amp's distortion does not come from power tube distortion, so using an OD pedal on top of the OD channel can result in a muddy mess.

Using a high gain pedal, in the FX loop, will also sound awful, just it will in virtually all other amps.

If I use my HT-5, I have an EQ pedal in the FX 90% of the time. I highly recommend getting an EQ pedal if you buy an HT-5.

I also suggest swapping out the stock 12AX7, for an EHX 12AX7.


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 21, 2013)

It's made for boosting, and it takes pedals really well. I have an OCD and a CryBaby on the front, and a Flanger, a Phase90, a Memory Boy and a DD-7 on the loop.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hipster Holocaust said:


> *1.*The amp's distortion does not come from power tube distortion, so using an OD pedal on top of the OD channel can result in a muddy mess.
> 
> *2.*Using a high gain pedal, in the FX loop, will also sound awful, just it will in virtually all other amps.



Sorry, but I don't think you're right on the first point and I think you've misunderstood on the second one.

1. True, the distortion doesn't come from power tube distortion but that doesn't matter for metal or boosting with an OD boost. Pretty much every metal tone comes from pre amp distortion, and you can boost that with an OD such as a Tubescreamer. I've not owned a HT5 but I did have the HT60 and my band mate has the HT100. They are both basically big, expanded versions of the HT5 (since that entire range is an expanded poweramped version of the HT pedal range AFAIK). They all take boosts well - even the HT Dual takes a boost well (I've still got one of those as a backup option). All you are doing is increasing the level or amount of midrange signal hitting the pre-amp, which is a standard metal trick for getting a tighter, more cutting tone.

I think you might just have mixed up dirt pedal and OD pedal to be the same thing. If you mean distortion pedal then yes, use the clean channel, but if you mean OD boost then that will be fine on the distortion channel of the amp.

2. Either you or he has misunderstood how to use the tightmetal in the loop. You don't use it in the loop to distort the preamp tone, you go guitar -> tightmetal -> FX return. This basically means you go guitar -> pedal -> power amp. That should work fine, as you are completely ignoring the preamp. I would contact Blackstar to make sure you don't need something plugged in to the send jack first, as it *might* have some kind of circuit like that but this is just a precaution.

Hope that helps


----------



## JLP2005 (Mar 21, 2013)

HT-5 Owner here.

Takes pedals like a champ on the clean channel.


----------



## GN3 (Mar 21, 2013)

No, I understand how it works in the loop.
And thanks for the help.


----------

